# My Trichopilia from Orquideas Tropicales



## s1214215 (May 10, 2010)

Hi

I while ago I mentioned in another thread I was getting a shipment from Orquideas Tropicales http://www.orquideastropicales.com/

I was asked to post some pictures of the Trichopilia and other plants when they arrived. Here are the pics - T. maculata and T. marginata










I really recommend this nursery and I am really happy with what I got and the service given.

The first pics are of the whole order. The order was made between 3 people.

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (May 10, 2010)

My part of the order





Sobralias macrophylla, atropurescens, hellerii





Sobralia callosa, Huntleya burtii, new Lophiaris sp





Coryanthes panamensis, Sobralia bouchei (Gaspar did not have it, but found it for me)





Sobralia labiata (another request he found)





Hexisea embricata, Oerstedella psuedoshumanniana, Trichopilia maculata and marginata


----------



## s1214215 (May 10, 2010)

Pics of the roots


----------



## s1214215 (May 10, 2010)

Here they are all potted up. Now for some TLC and watch them go. Hopefully blooms will not be too far away with some of these plants.

Brett


----------



## Lanmark (May 10, 2010)

Nice! You bought a LOT of plants! :drool: They look very healthy to me.  I think your toes are happy too! :rollhappy:


----------



## s1214215 (May 10, 2010)

Yes, quiet happy toes hahah.. I forgot to edit the pic.

2/3 of the order (in the first pics) belongs to other friends. Mine are the ones on the table.

My wardian case is seriously full now and I need to build a bigger one. Mind you, in the near future, some will end up outdoors. Just too hot where I am now. It will have to wait until I move leter in the year.

Brett


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2010)

Addicted! oke: I'm not familiar w/ that nursery. Where are they and where are you located?


----------



## JeanLux (May 10, 2010)

very cool plants!!!! Good luck!!! Jean


----------



## s1214215 (May 10, 2010)

hi NYEric

They are located in Panama and run by Dr. Gaspar Silvera. Nice guy and great communicator. Google him. The species list in downloadable on the website, which will be updated soon too I believe.

I hope they all grow well to Jean. So far, so good. Even a Lepanthes costaricensis that shed all but one leaf (it was made a free plant as a result) is doing well now. A new growth on the way.

Brett


----------



## etex (May 10, 2010)

Your plants look great! Looks like they carry a great variety of very cool orchids!! 
Happy growing!


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> I think your toes are happy too! :rollhappy:


I didn't notice before! :rollhappy: I never go barefoot on my floor or I might get orchid media, bark, aliflor, etc stuck in my toes!


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2010)

Lots of plants!!! WOW!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2010)

Are you starting a nursery in your living room Brett? :rollhappy: Get advice from Eric about growing on couches, stoves, and table tops - he's an expert. :evil:

Lovely group of plants you got there - your wallet must be in flames though. The Sobralias in particular look fantastic!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2010)

Looks like they were well-packed, and they all look very healthy.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 10, 2010)

s1214215 said:


> Yes, quiet happy toes hahah.. I forgot to edit the pic.
> 
> 2/3 of the order (in the first pics) belongs to other friends. Mine are the ones on the table.
> 
> ...



Exactly!!!!:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Nice plants!

Ramon


----------



## s1214215 (May 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Yeah, they are great plants. This is a first for me to get plants not half swashed. 

Yes Tom, I need more space. I seriously want to upgrade to a new larger wardian case and not a fish tank, but it will consume half the remaining space in my living room. Well I am only here for another 6-9 months maximum I guess. Then pack it all up and move. I hope...

The Sobralias were a big want for an age. Sobralia bouchei was one that GAspar specially found for me. Interestingly, the S. callosa are taller byt 10cm than the plants of the same species I have from Japan. I wonder if the blooms will vary.

Actually my end of the order was not all than much even though I was the biggest spender. It was $95 for packing, CITES, and Phyto. $200 for 16Kg of airfreight by KLM via Amsterdam from Panama (the order was split between 4 people). Plants on my side cost US $305. 

We paid an agent about $450 for fees, etc... Dont ask me what I think of Thailands new international airport and expect it to be polite.. Seriously dodgy and way many security risks..

All up my split was about $460 for the lot, which I think was good

Brett


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2010)

Puny purchase, spend more next time! oke:


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Get advice from Eric about growing on couches, stoves, and table tops - he's an expert. :evil:



!!! Hey, that reduces cooking and pesky non-orchid growing guests from visiting!


----------



## s1214215 (May 15, 2010)

Hahah.. I missed these replies. 

Eric, I would have bought more if I had space. Yes, my table was fully booked for a while, so it was TV dinners and no guests

Brett


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2010)

I [luckily] have room for 2 couches; so I can have guests. The orchids own one of them. :crazy:


----------



## cnycharles (May 15, 2010)

hmm, I sort of have two 'couches'; one has plastic pipes from a previous enclosure and I sleep on the other one!


----------

